# I need a good book



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

A walk to remember
Montana Blue
riding lessons
flying chances
message in a bottle - Nickolas Sparks

I could think of a lot more but my mind is completely fried right now!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you like action try Lee Cild with his hero Jack Reacher. Start with the early ones as I thought a couple of last year ones were not so good.
Have you read any of Wilbur Smith books? They are mostly set in South Africa and again although all separate stories best read in original order.

One good romance in his series is Eagle in the Sky.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Montana blue looks really good. How do you rate it? Can't put it down or just ok?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know if your into it but the Song of Ice and Fire books are really good.

I read a lot of Tom Clancy books too. Tons of shooting and action in those


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

what about a really good ghost story? Any of those?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did really like the Hobbit series...Is it like that? I do like fantasy if it's not way crazy hard to follow...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The song of ice and fire series is kind of a complicated read. Every chapter is told from a different persons point of view but they all coorelate together. Its like getting a little piece of the story every time

Its for lots of medieval awesomeness, dragons, etc. Sort of similar to LotR but less sci fi


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I really, really enjoyed reading "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" and its sequels, by Stieg Larsson. Well, I've only read the first two, I have to buy the third- but still, I loved them. It's a very realistic book, kind of dry, and it takes a while to warm up the plot- the first part of the first book is a bit boring, but it slowly picks up and keeps going into the second book. They're not really for everyone, I personally loved it because it's realistic, unforced, and original. I can't stand the regular romantic plots, and can predict 90% of all the story lines that I read or watch, so it was refreshing to actually have to keep reading to know what comes next. I _love_ the characters, too.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I also loved 'the Hobbit.' I read it when I was 11, and it was the only one of Tolkein's books that I could actually finish. Now I could probably read the other ones, but I was 11, haha. Even after 7 years I could remember everything clearly when I watched the Hobbit movie, that's how much I loved it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

One of my all time favorite books is *Travels* by Michael Crighton.
It is non fiction and is very good. MC was such an odd duck, It is his auto biography, with insights into his wierdness.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything by Clive Cussler (remember the movie Sahara with Matthew McConaughey and Penelope Cruz? It was based off a Clive Cussler book) or Robert Jordan (The Wheel of Time series). I also love anything by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman (The Dragonlance Chronicles).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

For a bit spooky I always liked the Odd Thomas series by Dean Kootz, its been a long time since I have read those. I actually am probably going to reread them now that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you're looking for a good scary story (not necessarily ghosts, but still good), consider Stephen King. I strongly suggest his Dark Tower series. That's also similar to LOTR, but...not, you know? It's not nearly as scary as some of his other stuff.

Also, the Game of Thrones books by George R.R. Martin (the song of fire and ice that was mentioned earlier) are awesome.

If you like mystery thrillers, you might consider Jeffrey Deaver. I love his books about Lincoln Rhyme.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

the glass castle by Janette Walls


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Safe Haven by Nicholas Sparks. It isn't JUST a romance story, but is actually pretty twisted. Going to be uber ****ed if they mess up the movie!_

_The Search by Nora Roberts. Again, not just a romance novel. I had a really hard time putting it down, even when I read it the second time._

_Uhm. Going through Kindle now. Hahaha._

_How do you feel about books set in a different time period? I really enjoyed Into the Wilderness by Sara Donati. Also was really surprised at how good the Hunger Games trilogy was, even though I was an adult reading a 'teen' series. The Lincoln Lawyer Novel was excellent, and there are some other books of the same type with the same characters by the author, Michael Connelly._


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

_"Mr and Mrs Fitzwilliam Darcy, Two Shall Become One", by Sharon Lathan -_ Absolutely outstanding,_ can't put it down_ read! I highly recommend. She wrote this book shortly after the movie, "Pride and Prejudice" was made, (Keira Knightly, Matthew Macfadyen), and when you begin the first paragraph you're hooked. It begins where the movie ends, and we get to have a first glimpse into their wedding, wedding night, honeymoon, and Lizzie's first year as the Mistress of Pemberley. Absolute attention to detail like you can't believe. Oh! and let's not forget-there are always lots of horses 

*After finishing the book in 1 1/2 days, one can look forward to the next four she's written by popular demand


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is safe haven the movie that is out? I just ordered Montana Blue for my Nook but as soon as I get back from dinner I'm going to look into some more of these books you guys listed. Dean Koontz looks really good and Smrobs... Are you crazy? Last time I read a Steven King novel I couldn't sleep for a week!!!!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed Francena H. Arnolds books, even though they're 'older.' Romance, with a twist of mystery and other themes. My favorites were Straight Down a Crooked Lane and Not My Will.

Also, 

Garden Of Angels- Lurlene McDaniels
The Fence My Father Built- Linda S Clare
Everneath - Brodi Ashton (AMAZING twist on the story of Persephone and Hades I couldnt put it down! Its so heartbreaking.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...Smrobs... Are you crazy? Last time I read a Steven King novel I couldn't sleep for a week!!!!!!


LOL, I still really suggest the Dark Tower series. It's kind of a mix of sci-fi, western, fantasy, and thriller. There isn't much horror in it at all.


Oh, and one I forgot. I really enjoyed the Earth's Children series by Jean Auel (sp?). Other than some really repetitious descriptive passages, they were really good. She has a habit of taking 3 pages to describe every plant and leaf in a valley they come across or every dwelling they enter :wink:.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mephisto Waltz? It has it's twists and turns.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Sara Gruen writes stories around horses and other animals.
I've REALLY enjoyed her work.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Is safe haven the movie that is out?


_Yes! That is the one. I haven't seen the movie yet, and read it before I knew it was going to be one..._



smrobs said:


> Oh, and one I forgot. I really enjoyed the Earth's Children series by Jean Auel (sp?). Other than some really repetitious descriptive passages, they were really good. She has a habit of taking 3 pages to describe every plant and leaf in a valley they come across or every dwelling they enter :wink:.


_I was going to mention this series as well... but the tedium of some of the passages made me not. Still enjoyed them though!_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BCtazzie said:


> the glass castle by Janette Walls


One of the best books I have ever read!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is cool. So many books to look for. Makes searching so much easier!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just went to look up The Glass Castle and it pulled up a bunch of Kathy Glass books. Has anyone read them? I'm not sure I'd be able to but they look really good. (About abused children) which I did read A Boy Called It and another book about a little girl who was abducted.... books about kids just bug me...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

"Mr. and Mrs. Fitzwilliam Darcy, Two Shall Become One", by Sharon Lathon - _Unbelievably up-lifting_, romantic, historic (never cheesy!), and one of the most well written books I've ever read. A written sequel we've always dreamed of after seeing, "Pride and Prejudice". It's that good, and I'm_ very_ _picky _


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

The Glass Castle: Amazon.ca: Jeannette Walls: Books


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Start the Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan! The final book just came out. It takes a little chewing to get through the descriptive first few chapters, but once you are in, you are hooked. The Eye of the World is the first book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

amberly said:


> A walk to remember


Is that the book with the guy who walks the appalachian trail, or was that A walk in the woods? I was going to suggest the book about hiking the trail. Would be very bizarre if we both mentioned the same book.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Finished Montana Blue. It was pretty good although it seemed like at the end the author just kind of quit.... It was like she wrapped up all the loose ends in one quick little package in a matter of a few minutes.....

But not bad for a quick read....

Going to surf through this thread for my next victim....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooh and the Night angel trilogy by Brent weeks


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

How about a delightful hour reading (or a probable re-read?) of Longfellow's, "The Song Of Hiawatha". I have an old, cherished copy, and never tire of it's beauty


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It's an oldy but a goody - Oryx and Crake.
I've read that book at least 3-4 times and still love it.

I will also second the Game Of Thrones series. And those suckers are big. I can usually demolish a book in a plane ride (took me that long for Girl with the Dragon Tattoo) but this series takes me way longer. I think I finished the Girl series in the same amount of time I did one GoT book.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon. Its the first book in the series. I couldn't put it down. Not quite a romance, but parts are. OH here, I'll copy and paste what Wikipedia said about it. The novel is not easily classified by a single genre. On one level, the work is a romance novel with a focus on the romantic relationship between the two main characters. The book could be described as a work of historical fiction with a detailed account of 18th century Scottish clan life. The novel could also be considered fantasy with a plot propelled by magical time travel as Claire journeys from 1945 to the 18th century.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Have you read the _Outlander_ series by Diana Gabaldon? They are a historical romance series. Good, good books IMPO. 

The Cat Who series is also a good set of mysteries. 

Jean M. Auel's _Clan of the Cave Bear_ series is also really good, well it is until like the last two books and those flopped IMPO. 

Rita Mae Brown has some really good murder mysteries. 

Terry Goodkind and his _Wizard's First Rule _series is also good. (if you have a nook I could "lend" you some of these ones)

Kristen Britain also has a good series and she is a fairly "new" writer. 




yes I am a book nut and no I don't want to think about how big my home library is or the fact I have so many digital books either :rofl:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Montana blue looks really good. How do you rate it? Can't put it down or just ok?


It's a little of both. At a few pints you would wanna do something else - but overall I love it and wanted to keep reading it. The first sentence goes something like this: "They turned him loose on a dazzling, yellow-robed morning ten years to the month - June - since they'd locked him in."
It's kind of about getting revenge on someone but instead the guy falls in love and saves the guy he hates and marries someone. It sounds boring, but it is really good.


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

i read the series of The Giver by Lois Lowry 
it is a really good book


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

_The Last Of The Mohicans_, by James Fenimore Cooper
_Anne Of Green Gables_, by Lucy Maude Montgomery


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I like Kathy Reichs, she is Co director of Bones. So that's what her books are about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I second Anne of Green Gables. Then watch the movies. They are so lighthearted and have everything you need!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I second the Rita Mae Brown suggestion. The Sister Jane foxhunting series are good mysteries with lots of horses!

Oryx and Crake is an amazing book as well! And the Game of Thrones series too.

And, my all time favorite, anything by **** Francis.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> I second Anne of Green Gables. Then watch the movies. They are so lighthearted and have everything you need!


I own the collection Anne books, and even have a first edition copy of, "Anne's House Of Dreams", _(delightfully_ beginning with her marriage to Gilbert and their new life on the Canadian seashore)... Agree 100% about the movies as well!! - I first saw them aired on PBS (starring Megan Follows/Jonathan Crombie) back in the '80's, and own the entire dvd collection... I wouldn't be able to guess how many times I've watched them over the years - So cool that my husband really likes watching them too! They're_ timeless._


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the Kate Shugak series by Dana Stabenow.
The characters are quirky and likeable and the stories are interesting and not predictable or gratuitous. My library has them on audio so I can listen while working on fixing stuff around the house. 
I like many of the books or series previously mentioned as well.
Amazon.com: Dana Stabenow: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle

Also like Linda Castillo's thrillers in the Kate Burkholder series. Real page turners!
Amazon.com: Linda castillo: Books


----------



## Twingreen8 (Sep 17, 2012)

I liked the Narnia series the most.Ive only read the "first" one, _The Magicians Nephew_.The movie is FIANLLY coming out next year though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The Narina movies sucked and deviate way too much from the books IMPO.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When we say Narnia series, are we talking the Lion the With and the Wardrobe? I read those and they were great, haven't seen the movies though....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep that's that Narnia series.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If your into autobiographies Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt is AMAZING. Easily my favorite book of all time. I loved it so much when I finished reading it I started all over again. Then there is a second one 'Tis. Ugh... Simply amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Dean Koontz his older stuff is great.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Go for "The Fault in our Stars", BEAUTIFUL book. Then some series I enjoy:

The Beautiful Creatures books
The Inheritance Cycle (Eragon)
The Black Magician Trilogy
The Chaos Walking books
The Percy Jackson books, along with the new Heroes of Olympus books.
The House of Night series
Vampire Acadamy books

That's all I can remember right now lol.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> If your into autobiographies Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt is AMAZING. Easily my favorite book of all time. I loved it so much when I finished reading it I started all over again. Then there is a second one 'Tis. Ugh... Simply amazing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some of the best books I've read!!

Also:

The Clan of the Cave Bear series by J.M Auel
The Book of ******* (can't remember author)
Sarah's Key (about the holocaust - sad, but well written)
Any book by Philippa Greogory - age wrote The Other Boelyn Girl
Anne Rice - awesome series, the movie Interview with a Vampire was based of her book
The Help - Kathryn Stockett
The Time Travellers Wife - Audrey Niffenegger
The Story of Edgar Sawtelle - David Wroblewski
The Forgotten Garden Series - Kate Morton

That's just a few of the top of my noggin


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Some of the best books I've read!!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


I found The Clan of The Cave Bear very hard to read, it was to repetitive and every leaf and blade of grass was described in great detail lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought it might be fun to read an adult version of beauty and the beast or Rapunzel but I wans't sure if there was one out there...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Um... Well there is an "adult" version of Sleeping Beauty by Annie Rice under the name A. N. Roquelaure... They are quite, um, naughty/BDSM.

BARNES & NOBLE | The Sleeping Beauty Trilogy Box Set by Anne Rice | NOOK Book (eBook), Paperback


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I thought it might be fun to read an adult version of beauty and the beast or Rapunzel but I wans't sure if there was one out there...


_Classic novels are free on Amazon, or were when I got a bunch... Such as_

_The Three Musketeers, Treasure Island, The Swiss Family Robinson, The Scarlet Letter, The Phantom of the Opera, White Fang, Vanity Fair, Northanger Abbey, Beauty and the Beast, Pride and Prejudice, The Merry Adventures of Robin Hood, The Legends of King Arthur, The Jungle Book, Jane Eyre, Charming the Shrew._

_I have them all in their own section, and try to only read them if I am really stuck for a book._

_Some other books I forgot to mention earlier:_

_The Peach Keeper by Sarah Addison_
_The Virgin Cure by Ami Mckay_
_The Birth House by Ami Mckay_
_The Girl in the Gatehouse by Julie Klassen_
_Sun Going Down by Jack Todd_
_The Hearts of Horses by Molly Gloss_
_Gypsy by Lesley Pearse_
_If Wishes Were Horses by Robert Barclay_
_The Guardian by Nicholas Sparks_
_Black Hills by Nora Roberts_

_There is a series I enjoy, but it doesn't come in an e-reader version, unfortunately, but it is the "Wagons West!" series by Dana Fuller Ross, about the first wagon train that goes across the states._

_Not sure how you feel about biographies, but two that I have read before that I was pretty impressed by were:_

_A Table in the Presence by LT Carey H. Cash (Written by a military chaplain attached to the first marine battalion that crossed into Iraq. It does have religious aspects in it.) _

_Stolen Innocence by Lisa Pulitzer and Elissa Wall (Mormon girl, who had to marry her cousin as a teenager, and her coming to terms with the fact she has to leave/escape.)_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

The Mists Of Manitoo, by Lois Swann -_ Excellent_!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Um... Well there is an "adult" version of Sleeping Beauty by Annie Rice under the name A. N. Roquelaure... They are quite, um, naughty/BDSM.
> 
> BARNES & NOBLE | The Sleeping Beauty Trilogy Box Set by Anne Rice | NOOK Book (eBook), Paperback


Yeah I haven't got to 'those' ones yet got to be a zillion times better written than those 'shades of grey' books....they were pathetically authored....tragic!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Classic novels are free on Amazon, or were when I got a bunch... Such as_
> 
> _The Three Musketeers, Treasure Island, The Swiss Family Robinson, The Scarlet Letter, The Phantom of the Opera, White Fang, Vanity Fair, Northanger Abbey, Beauty and the Beast, Pride and Prejudice, The Merry Adventures of Robin Hood, The Legends of King Arthur, The Jungle Book, Jane Eyre, Charming the Shrew._
> 
> ...


 
I'll second the classic novels. Anything by Jack London is good (White Fang or Call Of The Wild) as is by Nicholas Sparks.

Nicholas Evans (The Horse Whisperer, which I read before seeing the movie) has written some other stuff. Some of it is very good too. 
Some of Jodi Picoult's books are thought provoking and good.

Have been trying to find: 
_If Wishes Were Horses by Robert Barclay..._
Is it worth buying? My library doesn't have it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I've read all the Jack Londons twice at least... I've read Jim Kjelgaard, and alot of Nicholas Sparks, even Nicholas Evans...

I don't like erotic type romance, don't mind sex but not that crazy stuff! LOL... I didn't think about searching free books (I have a nook so I shop barnes and noble).

That _If Wishes Were Horses by Robert Barclay _looks really good. THinking about purchasing that one.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

O M G--you NEED to download my DH's books!! The one in my signature is just the first of the first 3 e-published. 6 more will be up this Spring, and he is on the draft of book #51!!! NO KIDDING!!! He is a hopeless romantic. He is also an historian--started with being a history major and then 40 years of voracious history reading.
ANYWAY, you can download to your computer or Nook at
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/228381
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/234232
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/237413
for $2/book, 
and you can download to your Kindle at
www.amazon.com/dp/B0096CH5LA
for $3/book
He has written historical fiction, historical romances, American Civil War Hist. Fiction, Indian War fiction and WWII historical fiction. These last books have written themselves in the last WEEK!
It's really good stuff, from an almost exclusive non-fiction reader, like myself. =b
We're gonna really campaign this summer bc I personally feel that he is an undiscovered author the prolific caliber of a Steven King.
Don't wanna beg--how about I DARE you to read one of them and see if you like it. If you do, PLEASE write a good review for us. Thanks, in advance. =D


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I just received a book called "The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared" by Jonas Jonasson. It's great. Its very entertaining. It isnt a book that draws everything out. The story takes off on page one and will make you laugh, at least it does for me because I'm picturing a 100 yr old man doing all those things. 

I picked it because it got great reviews on amazon. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the Vampire Academy series.. My sister read them and then I got addicted, it's the books that you can't put down. I know it's a teen series but it's better than you'd think. It killed me having to wait for the next book to come out.. Once that series finished the author started a new series that is basically the continuing if the same general story from another characters point of view.. It's soo good, I'm waiting in book 3 of the 2nd series to come out now.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't read this whole thread, so sorry if this was mentioned but what I do is go to the library and just randomly pick four books. Take them home and read what I like, leave the others. Great way to find new authors and subjects.

As for SMRobs idea about the Dark Tower series -- it is very NOT typical Stephen King. I enjoyed it immensely, right up to the end. I won't spoil it, but SMR - didn't you think the end was disappointing?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think I can handle Stephen King. I was watching that pawn shop show the other day and this guy brought in a Freddie Krueger doll and they kept pulling the string. I just about killed myself trying to get the horses fed in the dark this morning. I was so scared!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol that is the absolute worst kind of scared! When you're telling yourself there's nothing there but the chicken in you insists there is something after you.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subbing as this is a great thread to return to when I am looking for reading inspiration.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Farmpony, I LOL'ed at your last post and got weird looks! 
That's awesome. 

For freaky, though, he is the master! Under The Dome is one of his latest, isn't scary but a thinker more like? Should keep you busy for awhile, it's LONG! Pet Cemetary was a great read, too. 
I'd also suggest Dean Koontz - I LOVE the Odd Thomas series - if I could meet a character in real life, it'd be Odd Thomas!
Also, Anne Rice. I haven't read any of her Jesus/Romance novels but you absolutely cannot beat the Vampire series. Still my favourite series, EVER.

For more suspense/action/mystery I would highly suggest:
- David Baldacci
- Robert Ludlum
- Johnathan Kellerman
- Greg Iles
- Lee Child
- Harlan Coben
- Robert Crais
- James Lee Burke
- Jefferson Bass

Doesn't matter which book you choose from the above list, they're ALL good.


I don't read much romance (I'm SO not a romantic person...lol) but a few Jodi Picoult were good (The Pact was my favourite). 

I would also say The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins, but they're not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh not sure if anyone mentioned this, but GoodReads is an awesome place to find book reviews!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> As for SMRobs idea about the Dark Tower series -- it is very NOT typical Stephen King. I enjoyed it immensely, right up to the end. I won't spoil it, but SMR - didn't you think the end was disappointing?


Eh, yes and no. I was hoping for something a little bit more satisfying and final, but at least he did offer a bit of hope there that things might be different and come to a final satisfying end _someday_.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> I'd also suggest Dean Koontz - I LOVE the Odd Thomas series - if I could meet a character in real life, it'd be Odd Thomas!


Have to say I would agree with that! Seems like he would always have a lot to tell. I haven't met that many people who have read those books. Glad to know someone else knows about them.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I just started this series but the Riyria Revelations series by Micheal J. Sullivan is pretty awesome so far. its abot a thief and a mercenary that basically work together in all kinds of mischief. and theres elves and dwarves and whatnot as well. pretty awesome


ALSO.

The Red Knight by Miles Cameron
its the first on (sequel isn't out yet unfortunately) bt its supposed to be a 5 book series.
its a mix of fantasy and historic (midevial) fiction without all the blubbery YA nonsense. its a realistic story of a bloody war. He writes similarly to GRR Martin but imo much more fun to read


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure on your age but here are some horsey series:
-the pony whisperer
-pony club rivals
-pony club secrets
-the pony detectives
-tilly tales

Other horsey books:
-one dollar horse
-secret horse+nobodys horse
- war horse
- farm boy
-not bad for a bad lad

Non-horsey series
-twilight
-hunger games
-alex rider
-harry potter
-narnia series (the books before the lion the witch and the wardrobe)
-leaving paradise
-hush hush
-perfect chemistry
-airhead
-vampire accadamy
-sister hood

Other non-horsey books
-pride and predujice
-when it happens
-going too far
-two way street
-someone like you
-dream land
-forever

Most of the non-horsey books I haven't read myself but have won awards. I got them off this website if you want to have a look DCPL 's Teen Love & Sex (Some Romance) Booklist, for OWL (349 books) 
Good luck with finding some books, I love reading too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I second the House of Night series! All four of the girls in my house(46,18,17, and 15) read the series.
I also LOVE Janet Evanovich. The Stephanie Plum series(Starting with One for the Doe) is kind of a mix between romance/comedy/action and they just released the movie (which is really great too). The series has 19 books in it so far but she'll keep releasing more. Another series by that author is also really good. I can't remember the exact name of the series but it's something like The Lizzy and Diesel Adventures and it has some magic and romance and action to it too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Going to look into the House of Night ones now. I NEED a good book! please... help... me....

I NEED a good read! 

I tried the Norah Roberts one, the 7 series or whatever? Every 7 years "it" comes... I can't get through it... It's just not holding my attention.......


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I will read almost anything. My favorite few series aren't well-known, but I would recommend them to anyone. 

JD Nixon has 2 series - Heller series and Little Town series
Both are incomplete and she's coming out with new books (hopefully soon) for both. I can't wait!

Shayne Parkinson - Promises to Keep series (there a few extra books outside of the immediate series that are related)

P.B. Ryan - Nell Sweeney series (this is actual my favorite series of all time, and I was so sad when I finished it because I wanted it to keep going!)

Of course, I absolutely love the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. I also love every other book that Janet Evanovich has written as well.

I also love the 50 Shades trilogy. After the first book, you really get into character development and the series really develops depth. Then, there's Sylvia Day. I love all of her books, too.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

The Da Vinci Code and Angels And Demons 
Harry Potter 
The Back Door Of Midnight
Darkest Powers series
The Rescue Of Belle And Sundance


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The Last Lecture-is an amazing book about a guy who taught at a university and was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. He died just a few weeks before the book was released. Amazing and inspiring insight on his life lessons. A must read for sure.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> The Last Lecture-is an amazing book about a guy who taught at a university and was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. He died just a few weeks before the book was released. Amazing and inspiring insight on his life lessons. A must read for sure.


Lots of tears?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I second Kristen Britian's. "Green Rider" is the first book in her series, fantasy novels. The 5th comes out sometime in Spring.

If you enjoy the young adult books. Divergent by Veronica Moth is very good.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

and Montana Sky by Nora Roberts is probably one of my favorite romance novels.

I'm also making the assumption that you've already read the Hunger Games series <.<. If not, suggest that one.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the Julian Kestral series by Kate Ross, it is best to start w book one, but it is not at all necessary to enjoy any in the series. They are mystery novels w a british "dandy" as the "Sherlock holmes". They are well written and very entertaining.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Mephisto Watlz - about the lead character selling his soul to the devil. I couldn't put it down.


----------

